# Salmon Fishing



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

cowboy48098 said:


> IF these Atlantics don't work out they should just focus on Steelhead then. They do Pretty well in the Great Lakes.


I say scrap the salmon, as there is nothing wrong with steelhead.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

For the record, the EB plant was at the Carpenter Road bridge, upstream from M-55. That area has lots of good habitat and favorable water conditions.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

E-NE [email protected] for 5 days straight, some rain, and nights in the 30's-40's. If you want a shot at East coast salmon, this is the time...


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> E-NE [email protected] for 5 days straight, some rain, and nights in the 30's-40's. If you want a shot at East coast salmon, this is the time...


That's what I been waiting for. Water temp below the Dam is still mid 60's. Time to cool it down.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> E-NE [email protected] for 5 days straight, some rain, and nights in the 30's-40's. If you want a shot at East coast salmon, this is the time...


The weather this week is what I used to call perfect for fishing the "ville" Wind in your face off the rocks and a big NE blow with a little rain!


----------



## dynodog (Apr 23, 2009)

They are still planting large numbers of kings in huron. May go out tomorrow or Monday fish, pm me for a report


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

dynodog said:


> They are still planting large numbers of kings in huron. May go out tomorrow or Monday fish, pm me for a report


No, they're not. Only 2 places...Rogers City(swan creek) and Nunns creek. A few in Cheboygan. That's it since 2011.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

open road said:


> For the record, the EB plant was at the Carpenter Road bridge, upstream from M-55. That area has lots of good habitat and favorable water conditions.


The Atlantics were planted at Turner Rd... I was there. I think that farther upstream would be better, however.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Buddy of mine is fishing an East side spot as we speak, and hooked 2 in 10 minutes casting. Landed a 15-16lb hen, and lost the other. Good amount jumping around. Starting to happen with this wind...


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Buddy of mine is fishing an East side spot as we speak, and hooked 2 in 10 minutes casting. Landed a 15-16lb hen, and lost the other. Good amount jumping around. Starting to happen with this wind...


I got 3 guys on the Ausable fishing downriver from the bridge as I speak and they got 2.


----------



## dynodog (Apr 23, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> No, they're not. Only 2 places...Rogers City(swan creek) and Nunns creek. A few in Cheboygan. That's it since 2011.


The OP asked about salmon on the east side, he was told there are none. Rodgers city and Cheboygan are both on the east and have good runs


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Heavy NE winds. Much cooler days, and cold nights. Pounding waves at the pierheads. If anything will pull a run of Kings into the Ausable, this weather should do it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

dynodog said:


> The OP asked about salmon on the east side, he was told there are none. Rodgers city and Cheboygan are both on the east and have good runs


That was referring to the stocking info. Hardly nothing compared to what it was. There's salmon quite a few places still, but not many. You just need to hit them at the right day. I know a place that should have a few this weekend between Au gres and Oscoda, I'm sure A.S. does also. Used to be great for nice browns.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

dynodog said:


> The OP asked about salmon on the east side, he was told there are none. Rodgers city and Cheboygan are both on the east and have good runs


I can't speak for Rogers City, but Cheboygan's run of fish has not been good.


----------

